# Snapple Cap'ple Dispense "Wisdom"!



## Meanderer (May 28, 2014)

The insides of snapple caps are the new fortune cookies washington post reports. Squids can have eyes the size of volleyballs, and slugs have 4 noses, a camel has three eyelids, are some of the snapple cap quips.
_"We were thinking of a way to entertain our customers," recalls Maura Mottolese, Snapple's VP of marketing, "and we thought, 'The real estate under the cap is unused real estate now.' "_


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 28, 2014)

That's a great idea!


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

"A dimpled golf ball produces less drag and flies farther than a smooth golf ball would fly"


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2014)

Potatoes have more chromosomes than humans.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2014)

A tune that gets stuck in your head is called an earworm.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2014)

"Real Fact #975:  The letter J is the only letter in the alphabet that does not appear anywhere on the periodic table of the elements."


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2014)

Go for it!  

http://realfacts.snapple.com/tagthathide/


----------

